# Western 8.6" Pro Plus w/ extras complete setup for new F250



## Rodknee (Apr 9, 2021)

Today I sold my 2021 F250 6.2 Regular cab, 8' bed, and am parting out the plow setup. Plow was purchased new and installed in July 2021. This winter has been a bust, so the plow was used twice...  No issues/problems with the plow, she is ready to go.

Plow side: Western Pro Plus 8'6" w/ Nighthawk LED lights, backdrag edge, Winter equip curb guards, 36" markers and Western 9' rubber deflector.

Truck side: All brackets/bolts/wiring complete w/ modules & joystick for 2017+ Ford F250/350/450/550.

I also have the Western emergency dufflebag full of spare parts, (4) spare hoses and a gallon and half of western oil.

$6500 for the complete plow setup w/ spares. I would consider separating items, ala carte if you want. Just message me.

Located in Carmel, NY zip 10512.

I also have bunch of other stuff for sale from the Superduty:
(5) Nokian LT3 snow tires on steel wheels, used for 300 miles.
Hammerhead steel running boards, coated with LineX
8' hard folding tonno cover
Raptor paddle shift steering wheel with conversion harness
Builtright center tray bracket w/ ram balls
Builtright shorty antennA
Husky bed mat
Weathertech over the hump floormat
And much more...

I will do my best to post pics up tomorrow. My build thread on the Ford forum has a metric ton of pics in it...
https://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/...little-cab-stx-build-thread.html#post19786882


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

How much for the rims and snow tires? Do you have a few pictures I live in the next town over in Patterson


----------



## Rodknee (Apr 9, 2021)

(5) nokians w/ steel wheels, no tpms. send me a pm, i am sure we can cut a deal. And Yes, they are green...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Rodknee said:


> View attachment 234682
> View attachment 234686
> 
> 
> (5) nokians w/ steel wheels, no tpms. send me a pm, i am sure we can cut a deal. And *Yes, they are green*...


@Mark Oomkes ????


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

I see no issue with the colouuuuuuuuur provided you have matching neon green shoes


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I see no issue with the colouuuuuuuuur provided you have matching neon green *HEY DUDES.*


Agreed.


----------



## Rodknee (Apr 9, 2021)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I see no issue with the colouuuuuuuuur provided you have matching neon green shoes


Done!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Rodknee said:


> Done!


Do you like the Pittsburg Penguins?


----------



## Rodknee (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Rodknee (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Rodknee (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Rodknee (Apr 9, 2021)

Sold the raptor wheel and builtright components.

Open to offers on the remaining parts, especially the plow setup.


----------



## Rodknee (Apr 9, 2021)

Sold the green wheels/nokian today.

Who wants a deal on a plow?!?


----------



## Rodknee (Apr 9, 2021)

Will sell the plow and truck side for a deep discount... If you are within a few hours from me and are interested, send me a message...


----------



## Rodknee (Apr 9, 2021)

Plow & associated parts sold.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

@Rodknee if everything is sold, I'll close this up.


----------

